# Sealing cut edges of MDF



## Jokerman (10 Mar 2006)

To be quite honest I don't like using the horrible dusty stuff but can't deny it's cheap and stable.

I recently had to make up some radiator cabinets/covers and MDF seemed the natural choice. They were to have a paint finish.

All the tools I used were TCT and sharp.

I sanded all the cut edges, including those put through the router and applied some so called "dedicated" MDF primer but no matter how much I tried I could not get a smooth edge that I was happy with. 

I've been wondering whether a couple of coats of sanding sealer, before applying the primer may help but I dont work with the stuff often enough to experiment. So it's over to you guys (and girls) for advice.

I've also considered a few coats of button polish - but it's all stuff still in me brain and not tested.

Any advice most gratefully recieved.

Have a good day

Mike


----------



## Alf (10 Mar 2006)

A couple of tips from the archives here and here. 

Cheers, Alf


----------



## jasonB (10 Mar 2006)

I tend to use either Jewsons MDF primer or Dulux trade quick drying primer/undercoat, both are waterbased. The first coat sould be applied liberally to all cut surfaces then once dry rubbed down with 180g silicon carbide. The next coat should just need de-nibbing with 320g. I get a silky smooth finish this way with either gloss or eggshell oilbased topcoats.

What make of MDF are you using? the cheap stuff from the sheds of builders merchants has a much "fluffier" core than decent makes like Caber & Medite. I now only by Moisture resistant Caber (medite if no stock) as I find it finishes a lot better.

Jason


----------



## jasonB (10 Mar 2006)

Alf can you reply a bit quicker next time, will save me having to repeat myself :lol: 

J


----------



## Alf (10 Mar 2006)

Sorry, Jason, the connection dropped off at just the wrong moment and delayed me. :roll: :lol:


----------



## Scrit (10 Mar 2006)

Hi guys

You missed the other one - drywall compound.

Scrit


----------



## Jokerman (10 Mar 2006)

Thanks for the advice lads - well recieved.

The MDF I used was from a local trade woodyard - not a shed by any means - used mainly by site chippies. It does have a "fluffy" core which is what gave me the problem. I used Dulux primer 'cos my son is in the decorating business and I get all my paint and finishes from their local centre at trade + discount. Can't sneeze at that one!

I didn't know there were different grades of the stuff, as I don't use it often enough and don't have any plans to change that -- but a pound to a penny in the near future somaone will say "Mike can you make me a ............" and MDF will be the obvious choice, so I'll have to look into that further.

Thank God for Oak and Rosewood.

Thanks again 

Mike


----------

